# So tired of doing nothing



## Richardt_h

I am so tired of doing nothing. I have been working in the IT industry for 46 years, extremely active, well remunerated, well known, trusted advisor and extremely successful. I am now 67 years young and retired. These days the IT world is really for the younger generation, so no more place for me as an elderly. At age 66 I obtained my commercial pilots license with the view to become an instructor helping the younger generation to become pilots. Well I got the Commercial license but not the permission from Civil Aviation to become an instructor - eye and an earlier heart problem - so medical reasons preventing approval. 

So I then started working again for a year recruiting executives for Executives Global Network (EGN). However, with the global economy currently at a real low, very few executives are joining and I have ended this venture. It has become to costly to visit 12-14 prospective executives weekly with such a low return.What I would really like to do is to be involved in something really spectacular - like working at SpaceX or working on one of the large US ships like the Ronald Reagan or something exciting like that. Something that really keeps me busy and help me to get rid of all the energy that I still have. What a mess. Retirement is NOT for sissies.nthego:


----------



## Bullie76

Tough requirements to burn your energy. Glad golf, biking and hiking does the job for me. But we're all different.


----------



## Richardt_h

Bullie76 said:


> Tough requirements to burn your energy. Glad golf, biking and hiking does the job for me. But we're all different.



Yes we are all different. Also playing golf, but cannot play golf every day, twice a week. Hiking once a month. Travelling quite a lot and still are there  a lot of gaps to be filled between all those activities.


----------



## Wren

Would you consider voluntary work Richard ? I'm sure there must be lots of places that would be more than glad of a driver or helper, I work for my local heritage site and they have all types of work on offer

Most libraries have a list of  available voluntary work


----------



## Knight

There is a reality about retirement that falls into 3 catagories. 
1. Ready and able to adapt to the loss of wage earned income.
2. Ready but still need the social interaction & income
3. Not ready, never thought about what to do when a job & social interaction was no longer filling the days. 

Depending on where you live the opportunity to tutor the "younger generation" in the IT world would probably fill those hours for you. You are aware that Trump wants to decrease to use of cheaper foreign IT students here on work visas. What better way to use your abilities than to help train American "younger generation" in IT skills? 

Maybe even online help/tutoring would be an avenue worth looking into.


----------



## Richardt_h

Knight said:


> There is a reality about retirement that falls into 3 catagories.
> 1. Ready and able to adapt to the loss of wage earned income.
> 2. Ready but still need the social interaction & income
> 3. Not ready, never thought about what to do when a job & social interaction was no longer filling the days.
> 
> Depending on where you live the opportunity to tutor the "younger generation" in the IT world would probably fill those hours for you. You are aware that Trump wnats to decrease to use of cheaper foreign IT students here on work visas. What better way to use your abilities than to help train American "younger generation" in IT skills?
> 
> Maybe even online help/tutoring would be an avenue worth looking into.



Knight, thank you for your post. I find myself in South Africa about 70km from Johannesburg living on a golf estate. I think that I fall partly in catagory 2 - it is the missing of daily social interaction. Financially I am ok (well, at least for the next 20-30 years). Thing is how to create/add value to others and at the same time creates a sense of fullfilment for myself. You know to have a good valuable day.

The idea of tutor the younger generation is a great possibility. For the last 16 years of my working career I was in IT sales, very successfull. Selling all the various IT services like - cloud, outsourcing, infrastructure, project management, etc. I think that I should go back to my employer and offer my free services to them, helping the younger generation how to structure and close a deal. Teaching them all the sales gimmicks that I used to be successfull.


----------



## Lara

Good suggestion Richard and welcome to the senior forums. I don't know what country you are from but in the US you can keep track of those volunteer hours, tally the approximate wage you would have received, and use it as an itemized deduction from your taxes. Am I right about that? I think I am. I want to volunteer but haven't had time until now. Now I have to find my passion, match my talent with a need, and do it. I think I know what it is. I've enjoyed goofing off for 2 years and raising a little hell (not, lol) but it's time to reach out and be a helper and giver.


----------



## Wintermint

Sorry to hear you are struggling so much with retirement. I've been retired 5 years now (got early retirement at 60). I was a senior manager of a Children's Services department and had control of a large budget, 50 or so staff etc. It was high pressure, prone to crises erupting out of nowhere...and I loved almost every minute of it.

The first two years of my retirement felt much as you describe. I missed work - including the stress and pressure, like mad. Three more years on I am OK and more with it because:

I took up some serious hobbies. I acquired two dogs which require a lot of walking. I started to explore the wonderful countryside here in the north of England. I took on voluntary school governorships - and as my partner is still working took on a househusband sort of role. Also I got a bit older, slowed down a bit and remembered that the pressure and stress were actually very unpleasant at times - waking at 4.00 am worrying about work is no fun!

Work provided me with purpose and a reason to get up in the morning. It provided motivation that I lack generally speaking when it comes to my own interests. Dropping all that is tough for some of us - it was for me and I was bored out of my mind at times during the first two years. But now five years on I can't imagine where I would find the time to go back to work.

All the best on finding your way through it. It can be done!


----------



## GeriGerry

That's rough... I remember a million years ago when my dad retired, he always said he hated it. He even went back to work consulting a couple times. Personally, I think I'm looking forward to retirement from my job. I hope I do not end up like my dad and despising it though...

I have my hobbies I'd like to focus on and I have a lot of friends in the community to keep me occupied.


----------



## Butterfly

Richardt_h said:


> I am so tired of doing nothing. I have been working in the IT industry for 46 years, extremely active, well remunerated, well known, trusted advisor and extremely successful. I am now 67 years young and retired. These days the IT world is really for the younger generation, so no more place for me as an elderly. At age 66 I obtained my commercial pilots license with the view to become an instructor helping the younger generation to become pilots. Well I got the Commercial license but not the permission from Civil Aviation to become an instructor - eye and an earlier heart problem - so medical reasons preventing approval.
> 
> So I then started working again for a year recruiting executives for Executives Global Network (EGN). However, with the global economy currently at a real low, very few executives are joining and I have ended this venture. It has become to costly to visit 12-14 prospective executives weekly with such a low return.What I would really like to do is to be involved in something really spectacular - like working at SpaceX or working on one of the large US ships like the Ronald Reagan or something exciting like that. Something that really keeps me busy and help me to get rid of all the energy that I still have. What a mess. Retirement is NOT for sissies.nthego:



Been retired for 4 years and still find myself in much the same boat as you.  The dirty little secret about retirement is that all the hobbies, be they golf or something else, all the expected fun of having coffee or lunch with friends whenever you like, etc. -- all that ceases to be fun pretty quickly and aren't nearly as much fun when you aren't having to search for time to squeeze them in, if you know what I mean.  

I do not miss my particular job (toxic environment at the last firm I worked for), but I DO miss the work, the challenges, the "aha moments," and I very much miss the social and collegial connections and camaraderie, all the "gallows humor" and other interactions, the being a valuable part of a team, etc.  Frankly, I suppose I miss the feeling that I "matter."

So far, I haven't found anything that fills those voids.  Most of the volunteer work available around here is junk work and/or grunt work, anyway, and none of it floats my boat.


----------



## Richardt_h

Butterfly said:


> Been retired for 4 years and still find myself in much the same boat as you.  The dirty little secret about retirement is that all the hobbies, be they golf or something else, all the expected fun of having coffee or lunch with friends whenever you like, etc. -- all that ceases to be fun pretty quickly and aren't nearly as much fun when you aren't having to search for time to squeeze them in, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I do not miss my particular job (toxic environment at the last firm I worked for), but I DO miss the work, the challenges, the "aha moments," and I very much miss the social and collegial connections and camaraderie, all the "gallows humor" and other interactions, the being a valuable part of a team, etc.  Frankly, I suppose I miss the feeling that I "matter."
> 
> So far, I haven't found anything that fills those voids.  Most of the volunteer work available around here is junk work and/or grunt work, anyway, and none of it floats my boat.



Exactly, no difference in our situations. Suppose the older one gets the better it will become. Well on my way to go watch motorsport to take a few pictures showing that the cars are in motion. Butterfly - maybe we should have a skype call, will be nice to chat to you. SkypeId richardt.human98


----------



## jujube

I've been retired for seven years now and I have to say I'm still enjoying it.......nothing to do and all the time in the world in which to not do it.

I have my busy days and I have my lazy days.  Love my lazy days.


----------



## Wintermint

One of the reasons I struggled for the first couple of years of retirement was that I used work as a distraction and a 'purpose' in life. I don't personally believe that life has any intrinsic meaning (I have no religion etc.) and work was an end in itself. The job was satisfying in that generally speaking children ended up benefiting from what I and my organisation did.

Took me a while to learn just to 'be' and to accept that I no longer had goals, targets and a practical purpose in life.

I also found that if I was not careful I would sink into a downward spiral, with mild depression demotivating me to do anything to get off my backside because 'what's the point', leading to less mild depression. Nowadays I force myself to get my lazy ass out of the computer chair and out into the fresh air!


----------



## Ken N Tx

jujube said:


> I've been retired for seven years now and I have to say I'm still enjoying it.......nothing to do and all the time in the world in which to not do it.
> 
> I have my busy days and I have my lazy days.  Love my lazy days.



  Going on 8 years for me..My lazy days maybe a little different than yours..


----------



## Bullie76

Richardt_h said:


> Yes we are all different. Also playing golf, but cannot play golf every day, twice a week. Hiking once a month. Travelling quite a lot and still are there  a lot of gaps to be filled between all those activities.



Retirement is not for everyone. I'm good at doing nothing.  There is a salesman at my old company who is 92 years old. Has very few accts at this point, but they let him keep a few because he was such a good salesman and some customers still enjoy having him come around. And it gives him some structure and purpose. Probably why he has made it to such an advance age. I think my job would have killed me if I had kept going.


----------



## Skyking

Richard, time to look hard at the man in the mirror. You are 67, and not a kid anymore. Not good material for an inexperienced commercial pilot, and not a fair thing to ask an employer like Space X to take a chance on and invest time and money in. (BTW they know better and won't) You aren't over the hill by any means but real career changes at 67 are probably just vanity. Am I being negative?  I hope not. I think I'm being realistic. Responsible jobs aren't built on whimsy. It took me years of training, dedication and hard work. Unless I could guarantee myself and my employers that, and at 65 I can't, I couldn't and wouldn't even think to try. But good luck I wish you well.


----------



## Falcon

:welcome:  Richardt


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sorry you are not enjoying retirement like some of us do Richard. Some people and I believe men especially define themselves by their work. I couldn't wait to retire and did so at 50. Due to familial responsibilities plus just wanting to go places and do things, my husband and mother said I was busier in the first part of my retirement than when I was working. But it seems you have gone from one extreme to  the other. Like someone pointed out, however, doing something spectacular (like SpaceX) may not be realistic at this point. How about doing something that at least gets you out of the house for a reasonable amount of time even if it’s not as challenging as what you retired from? Perhaps you’ll even meet interesting people while doing it. If you would like to continue working, these articles from the AARP website may give you an idea about how to go about finding work: https://search.aarp.org/gss/everywhere?q=jobs for seniors&intcmp=DSO-SRCH-EWHERE
Questions: Have you made a "bucket list"...things you've been wanting to do but didn’t have time for when you were working?  
What is or are your passions? What, besides working do you love to do?
Is there a mentoring program in your area or someplace you can volunteer that would take up your time as well as be rewarding?
I hope you will find something(s) that make you fulfilled and happy. Nobody wants or should endure a life of boredom.


----------



## Lon

Richardt_h said:


> I am so tired of doing nothing. I have been working in the IT industry for 46 years, extremely active, well remunerated, well known, trusted advisor and extremely successful. I am now 67 years young and retired. These days the IT world is really for the younger generation, so no more place for me as an elderly. At age 66 I obtained my commercial pilots license with the view to become an instructor helping the younger generation to become pilots. Well I got the Commercial license but not the permission from Civil Aviation to become an instructor - eye and an earlier heart problem - so medical reasons preventing approval.
> 
> So I then started working again for a year recruiting executives for Executives Global Network (EGN). However, with the global economy currently at a real low, very few executives are joining and I have ended this venture. It has become to costly to visit 12-14 prospective executives weekly with such a low return.What I would really like to do is to be involved in something really spectacular - like working at SpaceX or working on one of the large US ships like the Ronald Reagan or something exciting like that. Something that really keeps me busy and help me to get rid of all the energy that I still have. What a mess. Retirement is NOT for sissies.nthego:



it appears that you never really learned how to play or just plain GOOF OFF and relax. There can be lots of excitement in playing.


----------



## Trade

I've been retired now for 9 and 1/2 years. 

I have had no problem adjusting to it. 

I was born to be a bum.


----------



## Camper6

My father in law who retired said.

"Slow death".


----------



## Trade

Camper6 said:


> My father in law who retired said.
> 
> "Slow death".



I look at it as "Died and gone to Heaven".


----------



## Lara

haha Trade

....Lots of retirees write books, create art (sculpture, pottery, paint, woodworking, etc), travel, and fine art photography...just for pleasure. They also are constantly into self-improvement via nutrition, juicing, gardening, fitness, fun exercise like biking outdoors. fishing, sailing, boating, hiking, camping, yoga, meditation. They also change their social life to meet new friends, dancing groups, day trips, volunteering. 

I do gallery canvas paintings, sculptures, vacation at the beach only 2 hours away, groom my new year old puppy, play tiny soccer, frisbee, and tiny football with her, long walks, nutrition, juicing, farmers markets for fresh produce, looking for a bike, pool in the neighborhood so I go early or late to avoid kids, do patio container gardening for juicing greens and flowers, watch my investments, slowly purging the house in preparation to downsize one day...maybe.

Oh, and RELAX! (like my avatar)


----------



## Richardt_h

OneEyeDiva, Thank you for the post and the AARP site is just great for new ideas. I will definitely look deeper into some of those options. I must say, since my initial post, I am coping much better with my retirement circumstances. About the boredom, I am winning.


----------



## helenbacque

If you've not already done so, check out the Road Scholar site (roadscholar.org) formerly Elderhostel or Exploritas.  They do small group tours that lean toward the educational.  It's energetic exploration with a small group of one's peers.  Lots of choices as to locations, level of activity involved, size of group and, of course, cost.


----------



## Wintermint

Today I collected a friend of mine who has cancer (and is in treatment - fingers crossed), took him and my two dogs to the coast which is 45 mins from here. We walked for a couple of hours along and the beach and the dunes, talking about his illness and lots of other stuff. I took my camera and took pictures of the sea, sky and dunes. Then we went to get fish and chips - our national dish more or less - which were delicious, sat in the dunes eating them - and feeding the dogs sausages bought just for them. The sun was shining and the air was fresh. Then we drove back.

I got home and decided I was too tired to start on the (very!) large pile of ironing that has grown in the last week or two So I lay down, read stuff on my Ipad and dozed for half an hour.

A good day - plus I felt I had done something worthwhile with my friend. Plus the dogs were exhausted by the end of it!

Not every day is a 'good day' when we are retired, but there are plenty out there!


----------



## Richardt_h

helenbacque said:


> If you've not already done so, check out the Road Scholar site (roadscholar.org) formerly Elderhostel or Exploritas.  They do small group tours that lean toward the educational.  It's energetic exploration with a small group of one's peers.  Lots of choices as to locations, level of activity involved, size of group and, of course, cost.



Helen, thank you for the great suggestion. I have already contacted them and for South Africa, they have specific service providers with whom they work. They are an energetic group and I will followup with service providers here in our area.


----------



## Richardt_h

Wintermint said:


> Today I collected a friend of mine who has cancer (and is in treatment - fingers crossed), took him and my two dogs to the coast which is 45 mins from here. We walked for a couple of hours along and the beach and the dunes, talking about his illness and lots of other stuff. I took my camera and took pictures of the sea, sky and dunes. Then we went to get fish and chips - our national dish more or less - which were delicious, sat in the dunes eating them - and feeding the dogs sausages bought just for them. The sun was shining and the air was fresh. Then we drove back.
> 
> I got home and decided I was too tired to start on the (very!) large pile of ironing that has grown in the last week or two So I lay down, read stuff on my Ipad and dozed for half an hour.
> 
> A good day - plus I felt I had done something worthwhile with my friend. Plus the dogs were exhausted by the end of it!
> 
> Not every day is a 'good day' when we are retired, but there are plenty out there!



&#55357;&#56397; I agree, fantastic


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Richardt_h said:


> OneEyeDiva, Thank you for the post and the AARP site is just great for new ideas. I will definitely look deeper into some of those options. I must say, since my initial post, I am coping much better with my retirement circumstances. About the boredom, I am winning.


QUOTE=Richardt_h;635720]OneEyeDiva, Thank you for the post and the AARP site is just great for new ideas. I will definitely look deeper into some of those options. I must say, since my initial post, I am coping much better with my retirement circumstances. About the boredom, I am winning.[/QUOTE]
That's good Richard. And you're welcome. Best of luck with whatever path(s) you choose.


----------



## Lolly

I have only been retired 2 months... and I was so concerned with what I would do to fill my time... I realize it's still new to me, but so far, I am really happy with doing nothing... I'm not looking for any meaningful or productive endeavors...  Had my fill of that for 41 years.   I'm happy to be a bum now.. unemployed and lazy.


----------



## Trade

Lolly said:


> I have only been retired 2 months... and I was so concerned with what I would do to fill my time... I realize it's still new to me, but so far, I am really happy with doing nothing... I'm not looking for any meaningful or productive endeavors...  Had my fill of that for 41 years.   I'm happy to be a bum now.. unemployed and lazy.



Same here. And I've been retired for over 9 years.


----------



## helenbacque

Among my friends, women adjust to retirement more easily than men.  I'm older than dirt so have been retired for many years but still wake up most mornings thinking, "This is my day, How do I want to use it."  I love it.


----------



## Robusta

Hated my job couldn't wait to get out.  I have been retired for 5 years now..  I do what I want. I have had three partime  jobs since I retired. Right now I am doing a bit of plowing or planting when my guy is shorthanded or in a bind.  I did nothing all winter. Looking at a trip someplace probably not to far, after my daughter has her baby next month.

If you are a person that has to do "Meaningful" work I have no answers for you. I like busy work doesn't have to have personal purpose.


----------



## Trade

Robusta said:


> Hated my job couldn't wait to get out.



I can relate to that!

I had a pretty good case of job burn out long before I retired. 

When I started my countdown I had something like 2,000 days to go.

That's pretty embarrassing to admit. 

Counting down days like that can suck the life out of you but I found something that helped. 

I was a government employee cube rat so on my computer I had all kinds of records of things I had worked on, memos I had written and/or received, etc. I also saved my calendars where I wrote down what I had scheduled for each day. So what I would do is first look at the days I had to go till retirement, say it was 486. Then I'd go into my computer or to one of my calendars and find out what I was doing 486 days in the past. Then I'd look back on that day and tell myself that day is the same distance in the past as the distance it is till I retire! The beauty of this is that if you go back a week later and do the same thing, the day that you are looking back to is two weeks closer that it was the time before! It creates the illusion that time is passing faster!


----------



## HiDesertHal

I will have been retired for 19 years come July 10, the day before my 81st birthday.

My definition of Retirement is never having to work again as long as I live, and that's how its been and that's how its gonna be! 

HiDesertHal


----------



## HipGnosis

Not sure what the point is (of the original post).  I believe the kids call it 'humblebragging'.  I call it a pity plea that got overrun by bragging.

The bottom line is that you didn't plan ahead and now you're scrambling for it.   
You should have researched the medical requirements of a pilot instructor and developed some hobbies - unless you need the money, which is usually caused by... not planning ahead.
The internet and Amazon are full of ways to find how to use your skills and discover new interests.


----------



## DaveA

I find it hard to believe, after reading this thread, how there is hardly any mention of  wife/husband or family.  

I've been retired for 25 years now and have loved every minute of it.   Although I had a responsible job, my own office and a car at my disposal, I would have traded it in a minute for a chance to enjoy time with the family.  Our kids are all grown now (4 or them), one daughter already retired, and it's become a large, close family with a constant ebb and flow among us.  It includes 13 gandkids, about half who are married and 7 great grandkids.  With the exception of one grandson and his wife, all are within less than a two hour drive of our home.


We have more fun and enjoyment with this family,  when we're home, than could be had with a group of old folks, moaning about their health problems and/ or bragging about their past employment.  We're doing OK healthwise, but do have a few infirmities that I'm not particularly interested in discussing it with anyone except our kids. For 16 years, we spent our winters in an apartment in Florida and while there were visited at different times by members of our family who would fly in for a week-end.

And 20 of the 25 years, we have spent a couple of months in spring and summer at our daughter's cottage on a little lake in Maine.  Just came back at the end of June and will head back up at the end of August. When home, I still drive one of our grand-daughters to high school and back, everyday.  I've done it since she was in kindergarten and my wife and I have sat through more than one "Breakfast with Santa" ocassions at her elementary school. LOL

Family has made our retirement a continuing panorama of births, weddings, graduations, and just plain fun - - -almost all of it within our own little (37 member) tribe.


----------



## Katybug

I spent my working years as an admin assistant, and was not prepared for 1/3 of the company to be laid off.  I wasn't ready and knew it, but you can't find a job when you're 60!  I had to get out of the box and became a personal shopper and nanny.  I have 6 elderly customers, who want to stay in their home, but can't drive.  I cover for all their errands/doctor/dentist/chemo trips for them.  Also, I nanny for a 4 yr old part time (non-working mom, just busy) and I've been with her since she was born. They're like family. 

I play bridge twice a month and volunteer when I can at Meals On Wheels.  Before I put that together, I was so depressed I could hardly get out of bed in the morning.  There are only so many friends & relatives you can go visit, and only so many lunches and dinners you can afford eating out.  At my age, I am extremely grateful to be working.  Living alone, it's not a job, it's an outing!


----------



## ronaldj

I retired 8 years ago this month,2 years  later took a part time job, quit that job 4 months ago.....working around the house and garden all summer and loving it so far.  we shall see what winter brings-for winter is coming


----------



## moviequeen1

I took early retirement 6 yrs ago,worked 27 yrs,3 days/wk at local hospital as a pharmacy tech. There was a lot of walking/lifting,so much paper work ,trying to keep up. I was physically/emotionally exhausted by the end of the week,I was burnt out ready to leave.
On my 2 days off from work,I would volunteer 1 morning at  a local soup kitchen,the other morning  in the business office at my church where I still am today,working 2 days. 
I have my own schedule of taking my 3 daily walks,reading,going to the movies,enjoying my retirement. Sue


----------



## Gary O'

Reply to those not knowing what to do;
YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING!!
Ah, feel better now.
Operations guy for the last 10 years of work.
Before that; work hard at making work become play.
For over fifty years.
I learned to savor every waking moment, no matter what.
Turns out, if yer knee deep in cow shit and shoveling it is pretty much a lifelong endeavor, but the person yer with can find the humor, well, it don’t matter what yer doin’.
Now, if that person yer with is you, yer thoughts are all yours.
How good can it get?
The day I retired, I did cartwheels to the Jeep.
My cartwheels were more like falling forward and getting back up, but the energy that can from within compelled me to make several attempts anyway.
That very next morning I woke, giggled my ass off, rolled over and drifted back off to drool inducing slumber with a grin on my mug that has yet to leave.
That was two and a half years ago.
Now?
Fulfilling my childhood dreams.

A little story of my first jobs;

My very first ‘job’ was hoeing roses for an ol’ guy at the end of the mountain road up from our place.
He was a prize winning grower, lots of entries and ribbons and medals and plaques from all over and of course Portland, the City of Roses.

As a teacher, the crotchety ol’ fart was not the gracious diplomat he was when accepting an award.

‘Quit pickin’ at it like a goddamn woman, goddammit.’
‘Gimme that hook.’
He’d jerk the ‘hook’ outta my hand and commence to beat the holy crap outta those roses. 
Apparently the ones that survived became resilient and hardy…..and beautiful.

The hook was not much more than a smallish three prong pitchfork bent 90°.

‘You don’t stop till it’s rainin’ like a cow peein’ on a flat rock.’

That was the work schedule.

And off he’d go in his dilapidated ’49 ford sedan.
The engine sounded like it would blow apart any minute, pistons rattling around, tappets tapping a beat, zero oil.
Only drove it a few hundred yards, just to harass us.

One of the old hands said, ‘just hoe like mad until you get over the hill, then you can take a little break’.
The old gent seemed to know what he was talkin’ about, he’d been there a long time. 
Back permanently stuck at 45°.
Kinda bugged me….cause when it was rainin’ like a cow peein’ on a flat rock,we’d all beat feet over to the walnut tree….here he’d trudge…and there he’d stand…..bent.
His hands were stuck in a hoe holding position.
Not big on talkin’.

‘How long you been doin’ this?’

‘Some time now.’

‘Huh.’


It was $.60 an hour…10 hours a day.

I’d been there just a few days, and hoein’ like mad. 
The hill just a half hour of back breaking hacks away.
Once over the hill, outta view from the ol’ guy’s shack, I straightened up andleaned on my hook.
Just stared into the sun. 
Rolled a smoke.
A smoke never tasted so good.
I was just getting’ into a mind filled tryst with Sophia Loren when I heard,‘That’s enough of that, git offa my property.’

I turned around and there he was, leanin’ on them crutches.
How in hell had he snuck up on me?
Had he crutched his way up the hill, knowing full well what I was doin’?
At first I was startled, and maybe a bit scared.
Then I got mad, and with the knowledge that several fields of hay bales werejust waiting for me, I headed right for him.
His expression changed from sneering disgust to alarm.
‘Don’t worry ol’ man. I’m not gonna beatcha. 
You’ve done enough of that yerself. 
Here’s yer hook.’

So, yeah, I got fired from my first real job.



When we moved closer to town, I got an evening job at a rather posh restaurant.
The Hillvilla.
It worked well with my junior year schedule.
Work till 11pm…sleep through class…if I went.

Washing pots and pans.
My first day, I ran a sink full of water, hot and cold.
The owner, Ed Palaske, reminded me of Mr McGoo, kindly, gently turned off the cold water.
Hot water and steam came outta the tap.
‘We don’t use cold water. It’s not so sanitary.’
His forearms looked like lobsters…no hair, red, much like a burn victim.
Lou, the cook, doing a great impression of Ed Asner, just leaned on the counter and grinned.
Damn, I’d never known hot water up till then.
The crab pots and pans, from making crab louie, did loosen up better.

Then I graduated to the salad bar.
Much like a bar tender.
The waitresses would come up, order, and I’d prep, sip a coke and munch on crackers.


This one waitress, guess she was in her late thirties,would tell me dirty jokes and chit chat when ordering.
She had blonde hair, all pulled back, like Kim Novak in Vertigo…..rather buxom….like my dad’s Police gazette gals. 
I had fantasies about her while I was sleeping in class.

Sometimes a dignitary would call me over,
‘Hey sport, here’s a buck, get me a pack of Winstons outta the machine….keep the change.’

If a patron didn’t like their meal, one of us would get it.
Damn, it was good.

After my shift, and the upstairs was closing, I’d head downstairs and get another ice cold coke from the bar, and if lucky, I’d chat more with Kim Novak, and watch her sit there, undulating.

I think that was my best high school job.

I know it was.


----------



## Getyoung

_It has now been a year for me and I am down to pinching myself only once a day. After 34 years in a stressful position with lots of staff and responsibilities, it is a dream come true. _ I originally found I lacked structure to my days, so I have built some in and that really made a difference. I am free to form the rest of my future and it is pretty exciting.


----------



## Big Horn

Richardt_h said:


> Exactly, no difference in our situations. Suppose the older one gets the better it will become. Well on my way to go watch motorsport to take a few pictures showing that the cars are in motion. Butterfly - maybe we should have a skype call, will be nice to chat to you. SkypeId richardt.human98


  If you can sell one thing, you can sell something else.  Age shouldn't be a problem as long as you produce.


----------



## Denise1952

Richardt_h said:


> I am so tired of doing nothing. I have been working in the IT industry for 46 years, extremely active, well remunerated, well known, trusted advisor and extremely successful. I am now 67 years young and retired. These days the IT world is really for the younger generation, so no more place for me as an elderly. At age 66 I obtained my commercial pilots license with the view to become an instructor helping the younger generation to become pilots. Well I got the Commercial license but not the permission from Civil Aviation to become an instructor - eye and an earlier heart problem - so medical reasons preventing approval.
> 
> So I then started working again for a year recruiting executives for Executives Global Network (EGN). However, with the global economy currently at a real low, very few executives are joining and I have ended this venture. It has become to costly to visit 12-14 prospective executives weekly with such a low return.What I would really like to do is to be involved in something really spectacular - like working at SpaceX or working on one of the large US ships like the Ronald Reagan or something exciting like that. Something that really keeps me busy and help me to get rid of all the energy that I still have. What a mess. Retirement is NOT for sissies.nthego:



I foresee you finding something because that is what makes you happy, a challenge, and something to achieve  I could list the things folks, older than we are, have achieved but I'm betting you already know.  If you really want to do something, you will


----------



## StarSong

After a bit over a year in semi-retirement shoes, I'm learning that while often stressful, work does provide an activity.  It's a big positive to have something to do each day.  By my unscientific observation, it seems that most retirees spend their days in one or more of the following ways:    

A) Many do almost nothing. (Spending hours on end shopping, drinking, surfing the web, or watching TV?  That counts as doing almost nothing in my book.)
B) Babysit grandchildren on a frequent, regular basis
C) Participate in a steady stream of sports, games, and social activities, usually in a planned community of some sort.  
D) Purge cluttered garages and manage other time consuming undertakings that were successfully dodged during working years. 
E) Get another job - be it paid or volunteer.  Something with a specific schedule.  
F) Go from one doctor to the next to address medical conditions - whether real, imagined, or exaggerated.
G) Travel.

These days I find myself in the land of A, D, F and a little G.  So far there are lots of D-type chores that I'm knocking off the list.  Also managing some one-and-done health issues like a pesky cataract and carpal tunnel problem.  Most of those time fillers will soon be put to bed though, so I fear moving primarily into A territory with a smidge of D and G thrown in.

Not to be whiny, but many of the go-to activities on the above retiree list of_ Things to Do_ are not terribly appealing.  

Option B?  No thanks.  Some babysitting is cool, but not a steady diet of it.  Not for me anyway.  A few friends regularly watch their preschool aged grandkids several times a week and older grands for after school care on a daily basis.  No envy lurks in my heart.  It's another job - this one with no pay. Lots of appreciation in the beginning and very little after a short while.  Don't get me wrong, we love our kids and grandkids and joyfully lend a hand as needed, but that's different from signing up for regular gigs.             

C?  Mostly nah...  I have friends who are way into that, but it feels like sports and games lose their fun when it becomes about competition.  I love volleying a ball across a net, throwing some bocce balls, laughing through trivia quizzes, and playing cards, but people who focus on winning move the games from fun to zero sum (I win, you lose).  Laughter often evaporates when people play against each other, especially when they're eager to make those "killer shots."  I welcome the social activities, but not the competitive ones.    

E?  Maybe, maybe not.  Would have to be something that I could take a lot of time off from when we want to leave town.  

F?  Heaven forbid.      

G?  As much as our bank account will permit.  

Does anyone else have this dilemma?  A first world problem, to be sure, but one that is getting my attention these days.  And one that I'm hoping to solve.  What people do with themselves all day long?  Is my list exhaustive or is there a glaring hole in it?  What have I overlooked?


----------



## retiredtraveler

I retired at 56 years old, and am 67 now. As so many posters have stated, it depends on your personal situation, and there are so many variables. I live on a few acres, so more than half the year I'm out pruning, weeding, transplanting, cutting/hauling/splitting firewood and all manner of gardening. I enjoy this --- others, not so much.
   The winter is a bit slower, but I spend about 2.5 hours a day walking to/from a gym, working out, sitting in the hot tub (actually do that year 'round).  I like to read, and I do spend more time at the PC. We do our trip planning, booking, research, in the winter which takes a number of hours. We are able to travel as much as we want, and we travel independently, so no one else is doing the grunt work. I takes me a lot of time to plan an annual hiking trip to the UK pouring over maps, looking at hikes, transportation, b&b's, etc.
   I couldn't wait to retire. We have gone through 'phases'. We traveled extensively for a couple of years, taking month-long trips. We scaled back on that, but then I remodeled a number of rooms in the house going down, literally, to the studs. That was a bunch of time, over years. We also do some volunteer work, but I do nowhere near as much as DW.

I can't speak for situations you, or others, are in. I have endless choices, others do not..........


----------



## StarSong

Retired traveler, while many of your options are not open to those of us with black thumbs who live on postage stamp sized lots in the 'burbs, I get your gist.  Could it be that if I search my immediate surroundings I'll find more entertainment, activity and fulfillment than expected?      

Becoming retired reminds me of when I turned 13.  I'd been quite eager to enter the magical world of teenagers and it had finally arrived.  Birthday morning: I dashed to the mirror with full expectations of having metamorphosized into a confident, fun-loving, fearless adolescent.  With the matured face body of a 17 year old, to boot.  You know, someone who might easily be cast in a soda commercial.  Of course, the image peering back was virtually identical to the childlike (and childish) 12 years 364 days person that I'd said my final goodbyes to the night before.    

Perhaps some people glide into retirement changes and others have more abrupt transitions.  I might be among the former - this may be another life phase that I will grow into.


----------



## retiredtraveler

StarSong said:


> Retired traveler, while many of your options are not open to those of us with black thumbs who live on postage stamp sized lots in the 'burbs, I get your gist.  Could it be that if I search my immediate surroundings I'll find more entertainment, activity and fulfillment than expected? ..........Perhaps some people glide into retirement changes and others have more abrupt transitions.  I might be among the former - this may be another life phase that I will grow into.



Yup. We all have such disparate situations. We don't have kids. Meanwhile, so many retirees end up doing large amounts of childcare for their grandchildren. Others have kids, but estranged! I have no idea what kind of surroundings you have, so don't know if there is _'more entertainment, activity and fulfillment than expected'._ To state the obvious, it's very different to be married or not, kids or not, extended family, 'adequate' income or not, good health or not, outside interests or not. And, as has been stated, one really has to know if their 'life' revolves around work and work relationships, or it's just a place to make a living and life starts after work (which was always true for me).    For me, the transition was 'abrupt', but enjoyable. I had things to do........ BTW, DW did not adjust so well and went back to work for a few years, then got very heavily involved in volunteer activities for a local environmental group and a couple of other volunteer activities. Took her awhile, but she is good with the good she is doing..........
   But, being in the Chicago 'burbs, there are lots of volunteer activities. In more rural areas, I have no idea.


----------



## AZ Jim

I've been retired 27 years.  Man was not born to be chained to a job, it was and is a means to an end.  I had nothing but relief as I left my last work day.  I looked forward to the adventures ahead.  I traveled and enjoyed not setting an alarm.  I guess I was born to loaf.


----------



## rkunsaw

Whenever you get tired of doing nothing, do something! Problem solved.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm a real go getter, and I am so bored by retirement. Well, get off your go getter ass, and go find where you could use your attributes. Ya ain't dead.


----------



## KingsX

I am always mentally active. That is, ever researching and learning.
Retirement has given me time to pursue my educational activities.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Everyday, it sneaks up and drops that ton of bricks on me; my education is lacking.


----------



## happytime

Yes, I have to agree with most of y'all ...Ive been retired for 10 years .....6 was spent fighting stage 4 colon cancer....I don't know if it's the after effecta of the treatments or just old age but I'm in the same situation..._ pursued my hobbies an yes, eating out to me is a bore ...sorry friends.....I'm facing another surgery , leftover from the T/ments....an frankly my dear I just don't give a dam anymore...the desire to get out an about has dwindled an I'm happy sitting at home with DrPhil...what can I say_


----------



## Kingfisher

Hang in there H T. Don't ever give up! I'm 79 years old and still looking for new challenges!
Sometimes on has to kick one's own ass and develop our PMA. I once read a really great
quote, which will always remain with me, 

"You only ever fail once in life; and, that's when you give up!"

You sound as if you need cheering up, so here's something to do just that. 

Two guys were discussing popular family trends on honesty, morality, sex, marriage and family values.


Bill said, 'I didn't sleep with my wife  before we got married, did you?'


Larry replied, 'I'm not sure,  what was her maiden name?'


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Richardt_h said:


> OneEyeDiva, Thank you for the post and the AARP site is just great for new ideas. I will definitely look deeper into some of those options. I must say, since my initial post, I am coping much better with my retirement circumstances. About the boredom, I am winning.


You're welcome Richadt: I'm glad you are adjusting better to being a retiree.


----------



## Seeker

Quite an adjustment, I think it's especially hard in winter. Spring is almost here and I can't wait to get in the garden.


----------



## C'est Moi

Retirement has been great IMO; I excel at doing nothing and enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Knight

Retirement is the one time when doing nothing is one of the last things you get to enjoy. Think about it!!


----------



## NewRetire18

Yesterday, I did absolutely NOTHING. I do need to get caught up, so today I will DOUBLE that effort.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I recently celebrated 7 years of retirement. I was made redundant 12/2008 at 57. I knew I could afford to retire at that point; but I had worked since I was 9 or 10 beginning as a baby sitter and never having any gaps in employment. Right or wrong I had always equated my self-worth with my paycheck**. I sent out resumes; but I admit I was secretly glad when no offers of even an interview came my way. 
Everyday since I have gleefully spent time doing all those things* I promised my self I would do "someday." I have not been bored or puttered around aimlessly even one day. I am more concerned the days do not have enough hours.

Every so often I say to my cat (I never talk to my self ha ha) "I do not have to go to work tomorrow, WOO HOO!":woohoo1:


*It is not even necessary to spend money on activities. Most local libraries have books (both fiction and non-fiction), music CDs, DVDs, newspapers, magazines, volunteer opportunities and much more.

**I NEVER judge others by the ridiculous standards I have for myself


----------



## Bajabob

"So tired of doing nothing "? I've been long retired and I don't find it like "doing nothing". I'm very busy most of the time, and much of what I do is rewarding, though not financially rewarding, other than my self-instruction in investing.


----------



## AZ Jim

We forget one major thing.  Working for wages is a means to an end, NOT the end in and of it's self!!  What we need to do, once retired, is find things to do that keeps our minds young.  Beat the actuaries, live a long life and enjoy doing it...


----------



## James

I've been retired for 4 years but only really retired a year ago.  

Immediately after retiring I started working part time, mostly driving type jobs.  They all started not too bad, one or two days a week or a couple of part days a week then the hours increased, nights, weekends, it never failed.

Quit my last job exactly a year ago.  I've had some down time but with 4 Children in various stages of their own lives along with a never ending "honey do" list I've kept busy enough.

I'll still take a look through various online local job boards but I haven't found anything very appealing, besides I think I'm finally starting to settle into this retirement thing.


----------



## RiverUp

NewRetire18 said:


> Yesterday, I did absolutely NOTHING. I do need to get caught up, so today I will DOUBLE that effort.



I do like what you are doing!!


----------



## RiverUp

KingsX said:


> I am always mentally active. That is, ever researching and learning.
> Retirement has given me time to pursue my educational activities.



Our minds are a wonderful, wonderful gift.  Keep on learning, KingsX!


----------



## RiverUp

Getyoung said:


> _It has now been a year for me and I am down to pinching myself only once a day. After 34 years in a stressful position with lots of staff and responsibilities, it is a dream come true. _ I originally found I lacked structure to my days, so I have built some in and that really made a difference. I am free to form the rest of my future and it is pretty exciting.



You have the right idea, Getyoung!  I think retirement may be the "best-kept secret!"


----------



## James




----------



## RiverUp

Katybug said:


> I spent my working years as an admin assistant, and was not prepared for 1/3 of the company to be laid off.  I wasn't ready and knew it, but you can't find a job when you're 60!  I had to get out of the box and became a personal shopper and nanny.  I have 6 elderly customers, who want to stay in their home, but can't drive.  I cover for all their errands/doctor/dentist/chemo trips for them.  Also, I nanny for a 4 yr old part time (non-working mom, just busy) and I've been with her since she was born. They're like family.
> 
> I play bridge twice a month and volunteer when I can at Meals On Wheels.  Before I put that together, I was so depressed I could hardly get out of bed in the morning.  There are only so many friends & relatives you can go visit, and only so many lunches and dinners you can afford eating out.  At my age, I am extremely grateful to be working.  Living alone, it's not a job, it's an outing!



I really admire how you are figuring out how to "do life," Ladybug!


----------



## helenbacque

There's no fixed rule about retirement.  If you've earned the right to be retired, you've also earned the right to enjoy it as you wish.


----------



## Ruthanne

Glad you are doing better now Richard.  I have to find more things to do myself.  Still haven't decided what.  I do enjoy not having to get up at a set time and stay up as late as I want or as long as I last..lol


----------



## Richardt_h

*Feedback from me*

After months, it is now going quite well. In this thread I received so many good ideas of which some suites me quite well. Well, the solution for me came from 2 sources.
1 - I became a member of a group of retired men playing golf twice a week and it is so much fun. Also met about 30 new people in the same situation that I have.
2 - Travel, travel and travel - when not playing golf, travel with my wife. For this year a boat cruise in the Mediterranean and thereafter a month long trip through Namibia. Just the planning associated with these two trips keeps me busy for days as I do the route planning, the dates and bookings all by myself, not using travel agents. Part of the fun.

For the Namibia trip I bought a 4x4 Ford Ranger and an off road camper. See route through Namibia.

https://goo.gl/maps/pXVnQyti1Fo

So, NOT TIRED OF DOING NOTHING any-more, thanks to all of you.:love_heart::goodjob:


----------



## Patnono

How about doing volunteer work?  I'm looking to volunteer for the veterans affiliations. Or tutor people to read?  You'd be surprised at how many people still can't read.


----------



## ancient mariner

All I have to say is  "A woman's work is never done."  Have you considered a sex change?


----------



## tamoore

HipGnosis said:


> Not sure what the point is (of the original post).  I believe the kids call it 'humblebragging'.  I call it a pity plea that got overrun by bragging.
> 
> The bottom line is that you didn't plan ahead and now you're scrambling for it.
> You should have researched the medical requirements of a pilot instructor and developed some hobbies - unless you need the money, which is usually caused by... not planning ahead.
> The internet and Amazon are full of ways to find how to use your skills and discover new interests.


What an insensitive post....and you're a Senior Member?


----------



## Lara

I can't get my head wrapped around being "tired of doing nothing". Isn't the remedy to simply do something?


----------



## JFBev

Richardt_h said:


> I am so tired of doing nothing. I have been working in the IT industry for 46 years, extremely active, well remunerated, well known, trusted advisor and extremely successful. I am now 67 years young and retired. These days the IT world is really for the younger generation, so no more place for me as an elderly... Something that really keeps me busy and help me to get rid of all the energy that I still have. What a mess. Retirement is NOT for sissies.nthego:



What about consulting in social media? Several huge companies (you would know who they are ) are hiring tens of thousands of people to monitor traffic/sources, etc.  Part algorithm, part logic, part reason -- all good qualities that an "older" professional person would most likely possess.  If I really needed the adventure, would definitely look in to that kind of thing.  Could work from anywhere with a dependable internet connection.
Balance is what I went for, after 30+ years looking at screens and travelling.  So, a lovely coastline and high speed internet connection does it for me!  
And, just a thought -- wouldn't it be GREAT to be an "elder test" passenger on a SpaceX flight?  Yeah!  :cheerful:


----------



## Big Horn

tamoore said:


> What an insensitive post....and you're a Senior Member?


It's reality.  Some people can't face it—or won't.


----------



## RadishRose

Richardt_h said:


> After months, it is now going quite well. In this thread I received so many good ideas of which some suites me quite well. Well, the solution for me came from 2 sources.
> 1 - I became a member of a group of retired men playing golf twice a week and it is so much fun. Also met about 30 new people in the same situation that I have.
> 2 - Travel, travel and travel - when not playing golf, travel with my wife. For this year a boat cruise in the Mediterranean and thereafter a month long trip through Namibia. Just the planning associated with these two trips keeps me busy for days as I do the route planning, the dates and bookings all by myself, not using travel agents. Part of the fun.
> 
> For the Namibia trip I bought a 4x4 Ford Ranger and an off road camper. See route through Namibia.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/pXVnQyti1Fo
> 
> So, NOT TIRED OF DOING NOTHING any-more, thanks to all of you.:love_heart::goodjob:



Richard you've made amazing changes! So happy for you- enjoy your plans to the fullest! :love_heart:


----------



## KingsX

Lara said:


> I can't get my head wrapped around being "tired of doing nothing". Isn't the remedy to simply do something?





I'm never bored with my own company.

.


----------



## fmdog44

If it weren't for this stupid couch and stupid Lazy Boy recliner and my stupid ultra comfortable bed I would be the most active retired guy in the country.:sleeping:


----------



## Keesha

Richardt_h said:


> After months, it is now going quite well. In this thread I received so many good ideas of which some suites me quite well. Well, the solution for me came from 2 sources.
> 1 - I became a member of a group of retired men playing golf twice a week and it is so much fun. Also met about 30 new people in the same situation that I have.
> 2 - Travel, travel and travel - when not playing golf, travel with my wife. For this year a boat cruise in the Mediterranean and thereafter a month long trip through Namibia. Just the planning associated with these two trips keeps me busy for days as I do the route planning, the dates and bookings all by myself, not using travel agents. Part of the fun.
> 
> For the Namibia trip I bought a 4x4 Ford Ranger and an off road camper. See route through Namibia.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/pXVnQyti1Fo
> 
> So, NOT TIRED OF DOING NOTHING any-more, thanks to all of you.:love_heart::goodjob:


This is really good news Richard. Some members here are extremely helpful indeed. 



Lara said:


> I can't get my head wrapped around being "tired of doing nothing". Isn't the remedy to simply do something?


I couldn’t agree more Lara but ‘men’ appear to be wired differently



KingsX said:


> I'm never bored with my own company.
> 
> .


Me too. I actually really enjoy my own company :grin:


----------



## michaellowry

You know, there are a lot of activities to be done! I would even say more, a million of things to be interested with. Join an older people's group, for instance! Thousands of clubs and wonderful activities that are available for retired people![h=3][/h]


----------

